# Steps in becoming network administrator



## westcyde

I am in my mid 20's with a bachelor's degree in social science. I have been working as an admin assistant and became pretty involved in IT work as my company was without an IT department or consultant. I was thrown into the spot as I seemed to be the only computer literate person, and now I have gained a great interest in furthering this path. I have since changed jobs (for the better) but I am now missing the computer technical work.

I was thinking about getting an MS degree in Information Systems with the long term goal of becoming a network administrator. I would be completely changing career paths and would like advise on where to start. Maybe suggestions for classes or books I should read? I welcome any advise as to what step I should take in attaining my goal and changing careers. As you can tell, I am feeling a bit lost since I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## BosonMichael

Most people typically progress up the IT career ladder by first getting an entry-level job, working up to desktop administration in a domain environment, then working up to server administrator, then becoming a network administrator. 

Word of warning: getting a degree isn't going to automagically allow you to jump a few rungs up the IT career ladder. A degree isn't a valid substitute for experience. A degree will certainly make you look attractive to SOME employers, but you'll still need the experience to get better IT positions.

In truth, a degree isn't required to get into IT. Degrees will simply open up jobs _later in your career_ that won't otherwise be available to you (typically supervisory or management roles).

What I would recommend is to start studying for the A+ certification, which consists of two exams (I would recommend Mike Meyers' All-In-One 7th Edition). Meanwhile, start looking for entry-level IT jobs NOW. Don't wait until you are certified. After you get A+ certified, add it to your resume and keep looking. You can also pursue other entry-level certifications, such as the Network+ and Microsoft client (MCP on XP, MCTS on Vista, MCTS on Win7) certifications.

Entry-level jobs are jobs that don't require experience. These jobs typically include positions for help desk tech, field service tech, PC repair tech, and occasionally, desktop administrator. Unfortunately, with the current employment situation, there are a LOT of people competing for these entry-level IT jobs, so opportunities are extremely scarce. However, your current degree (yes, it helps) and your IT experience while working as an admin assistant will certainly make you look more attractive to employers (as will any other entry-level certifications you pick up).

Hope this gives you some good perspective on things!


----------



## westcyde

Thanks for the advise!

I am totally aware that getting a degree won't guarantee moving up the ladder. I just spent the last 4 years starting from the bottom and working up in my field after starting with a bachelor's degree. Unfortunately, starting at entry-level would be a huge step down from my current career position. I work for a community college and could probably tack on work experience with the IT department without having to quit my job.

I will definitely pick up the book you recommended and look into those certifications.


----------



## BosonMichael

westcyde said:


> Thanks for the advise!
> 
> I am totally aware that getting a degree won't guarantee moving up the ladder.


No, that's not what I'm saying. I'm saying that a degree will not enable you to start out further up the career ladder.



westcyde said:


> I just spent the last 4 years starting from the bottom and working up in my field after starting with a bachelor's degree. Unfortunately, starting at entry-level would be a huge step down from my current career position.


Unfortunately, that happens whenever you switch career fields. For example, despite my experience in IT, I wouldn't be able to go out and get a comparable-paying job in finance; I'd have to work my way back up in my new field.



westcyde said:


> I work for a community college and could probably tack on work experience with the IT department without having to quit my job.


Yep, and this is where you will have an advantage over your competition, many of whom won't have any experience at all.

I'm just saying that I wouldn't recommend getting another degree, because it won't help you much, if any. The two-plus years you will spend getting a Masters degree won't be as beneficial as two years of real-world IT experience will.


----------



## westcyde

Thanks! It is nice to get sound advise from someone in the field! And I am perfectly okay with not going back for more formal education and dropping tons of $$ :smile:

I will probably look into getting those certifications and getting job experience here on campus and see where that can take me.


----------



## BosonMichael

westcyde said:


> Thanks! It is nice to get sound advise from someone in the field! And I am perfectly okay with not going back for more formal education and dropping tons of $$ :smile:
> 
> I will probably look into getting those certifications and getting job experience here on campus and see where that can take me.


Sounds like a strong plan! Be sure to pop back on here and ask questions whenever you feel the need. And keep us posted on how things go!


----------

